# When did levi morgan convert?



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

he saw the light and switched to a GOOD sight


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

*tox*

Yeah, nobody shoots toxonics, but they are a good sight. Axcel is good too.


----------



## FIREMEDIC911 (Nov 18, 2009)

Shot both and the plus goe's to axcel! Toxonic's is a really GOOD sight to!!!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

mustang kid said:


> When did levi morgan switch to axcel sights??? I always thought that he shot the toxonics naildriver? Either way, hes an awesome shot.:wink:


He normally does shoot Toxonics but switched over to the Axcel brfore the beginning of the year.


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

Good site? Did you say Axcell is a good site? 

Well....ummm welll is has fine clicks, all the bells and whistles, (2nd 3rd axis) very appealing, and is light...

But it does not become a good site untill............

Generous amounts of J.B. Weld and /or red loctite, is added to the screws for the 2nd and 3rd axis,,and for good measure, the single bolt that holds the scope barrel. and the 1st axis....Untill you use ole JB or loctite, its a guarnteed failure.

Every single person that I have spoken with that is currently/has used the axcell site has had problems. I own 2 and like them. I have no problems with them now! But before I added ole JB and loctite, the site would not stay together.

I've shot sur-locs, cbe's and the nail driver. I will admitt the axcell does have advantages over these sites,,,but durability is not one of them! just being honest. add the jb or loctite (red) site is great!


----------



## halvy (Feb 7, 2009)

Sith of Archery said:


> Good site? Did you say Axcell is a good site?
> 
> Well....ummm welll is has fine clicks, all the bells and whistles, (2nd 3rd axis) very appealing, and is light...
> 
> ...


your a day late and a dollar short im afraid! axcell has already added a second screw to both the 2nd and 3rd axis's for better lock down efficentcy


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

Dude worry about your own days and dollars.

The two that I own are equipped with two screws each for the 2nd and 3rd axis. and now they are equipped with JB weld and red loctite. Why? Because the dang thing wouldn't stop moving with out it!

And the others that I mentioned...they were equipped with the additional screws as well...and they moved too! 

Telling it like it is! the truth.


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

*axcell*

Wow. Never heard about those probs. Sorry about them happening. Are they supposed to be like that? Really loose?


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Sith I'm calling bs and a big whatever on this one.

I have shot Axcels and am very close to many that do,to include many top pros. I have NEVER heard of these issues.

Slam away:wink:


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

Sith of Archery said:


> Dude worry about your own days and dollars.
> 
> The two that I own are equipped with two screws each for the 2nd and 3rd axis. and now they are equipped with JB weld and red loctite. Why? Because the dang thing wouldn't stop moving with out it!
> 
> ...


I own 2 Axcels as well... one on my indoor bow, one on my 3d bow. They are quality pieces of equipment, and i wouldn't give them up for anything!Thousands upon thousands of shots and not one problem...not one. I'll be shooting axcel for a long long time....

Telling it like is...the truth :wink:


----------



## n2bows (May 21, 2002)

I agree with Sith!!! I have had the same problems!! And Sith and I are not the only ones!! And I know a lot of shooters that are having the same problems too!!


----------



## Leviticus (Dec 11, 2008)

No jb weld on mine just a great piece of equipment. Maybe tighten the bolts more. Ha jkn!


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

N2bows,,Ive seen several too... but then again according to some of the other posters, we must be lying, or imagining things. 

I didn't slam the site..I did mention several positives on the site..just telling the truth...but there are some flaws.

I am also not saying the posters who state they have not experiencing any problems are fibbing either... Maybe there was a bad batch made, or maybe the faults were corrected... who knows...

After I added the loctite, I've not had anymore problems and appreciate the beneifts that this site gives. 

What is a shame is that its considered taboo and or/ the person posting is lying/ evil if someone makes a post regarding a legitimate problem with a product. These products are expensive! But if we get a bad hamburger or old fries from McDonald's its acceptable to make a U-turn and complain about something that cost a few bucks.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

Sith of Archery said:


> Good site? Did you say Axcell is a good site?
> 
> Well....ummm welll is has fine clicks, all the bells and whistles, (2nd 3rd axis) very appealing, and is light...
> 
> ...



Ive have had several shooting partners that have tried the Axcel and have had the same issues as you mentioned. Not slamming just an observation,.


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

It does not seem to matter what sight Levi uses he is still spanking everyone for shooter of the year so far.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> No jb weld on mine just a great piece of equipment. Maybe tighten the bolts more. Ha jkn!


And he even takes time to get on here and poke a little fun.:wink:


Great shooting as Always Levi.:wink:


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I like my Axcel and have had those 2nd and 3rd screws come loose. Always at the worst times too. 
Great piece of equipment but those screws come loose once in a while. Its on my radar and I make sure they are tight. Just like going over your car before a long trip. One sight I own that is really Peeing me off right now is my Shrewd Competition Plus. This thing is decideing to fall apart on me lately. They haven't got back to me after I emailed them last week and am gonna call them today. I'm a step away from shooting this sight with my rifle!


----------



## tshoyt23 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Sights*

I think it's fair to say that any product manufacturer has the potential to send something out that may need a little tweaking or "a lemon" from time to time. Most things out there are made very well but there is always potential for issues. For instance; I love my CBE Elite. I have been shooting it on my Omen and have had not issues whatsoever.... With that said, a friend of mine has an Omen and a Quad Lite.... He had to lock tight everything because it kept coming loose. Do I think that this is normal for the sights? Probably not... Just happens sometimes. I also would have told you you were crazy if you had told me two years ago I would be shooting a PSE... But here I am. Just keep an open mind to the possibility of others.... Just because you've had a problem before doesn't make things bad (which I really haven't heard anyone call anything junk at this point) and just because you've never had a problem doesn't mean that others can't... WOW, a thread to discuss Levi's sight choice has lead to this.... I'm sure there are valid reasons; plus I think by nature a lot of us archery junkies love to play with new toys... (Notice I said a lot and not all as I am not Globalizing so no one gets offended...)


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

*omg*



Sith of Archery said:


> Dude worry about your own days and dollars.
> 
> The two that I own are equipped with two screws each for the 2nd and 3rd axis. and now they are equipped with JB weld and red loctite. Why? Because the dang thing wouldn't stop moving with out it!
> 
> ...


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

It's hard to beat a CBE :darkbeer::shade:


----------



## alind (Feb 20, 2008)

I agree with Matt, CBE sights are as tough as they come.


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

shooter74 said:


> Sith of Archery said:
> 
> 
> > Dude worry about your own days and dollars.
> ...


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

you have every right to voice your opinion most of us have to pay 300 for a cbe or axcel if its crap call it crap


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

not saying they are crap..just my likes and dislikes.

from what I have been told, they are aware of the problems and are correcting them (anodizing where it should not be)..when this problem is corrected, its probably the best site on the market... I love the fine clicks.


----------



## dannybow (Feb 2, 2010)

*but of course*

look fellows enough already remember pro shooters shoot what company is handing out the most money so don't chase something based on what someone else is doing do your own trial and error borrow from ya buddies until u find something u like who cares what levi or any of those guys shoot next week are next year they will b doing something different bet they cant work like us and still shoot with us remember we pay their purse they dont but -hit


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

On a related note, My Shrewd Competiton Plus site is like new again. They just sent me the new (improved) dovetail bar I needed and I recieved it Monday in the mail. From the USA to Canada in about 2 weeks. No charge to boot! I loc-tited it down and she's good as new. Thanks you Shrewd and to be fair, my Axcel has loc-tite in it too. 
Both great sights that need a little extra help for all the abuse we put them through!
Imagine the vibration they recieve shooting thousands of arrows, being out in the rain and sun? We do ask alot of our most important piece of equipment.


----------

